# Cambiar zumbador por timbre electrónico



## overs (Ene 27, 2012)

Quisiera cambiar el tipico zumbador de un portero automatico por un sanido mas agradable tipo campana o algo asi, he pensado en acoplarle un circuito, tampoco se cual es la tension que alimenta en estos momentos el zumbador, segun he leido esta entorno a 6v, pero no estoy seguro ya que en estos momentos no puedo medir por que estoy en otro domicilio. 



saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2012)

Para saberlo sólo hay 1 forma y es ir al zumbador y medirlo

Peor por lo general, se alimenta todo el circuito con 220Vca directos de la red, y luego el solenoide termina trabajando con 6Vca que le vienen de un pequeño transformador.

La mayoría de los circuitos de campanillas electrónicas se alimentan entre 3Vcc y 9Vcc

así que rectificando los 6Vcc del trafito vas a tener uno 9Vcc para el circuito de la campanita


----------



## overs (Ene 27, 2012)

seria conectar un 7505 para que tenga salida a 5vcc y que tipo de circuito me recomiendas para cambiar el sonido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2012)

No...sería rectificar y filtrar la salida del trafo, después vemos de agregar el regulador...

La verdad que yo nunca hice una campanilla electrónica pero hay circuitos de campanas ding dong con básculas por ahi...hay que buscarlos


----------



## overs (Ene 27, 2012)

lo que tengo pensado hacer es en el  borne donde se situa el zumbador que creo que son 6vac conectar el circuito, que como dices seria rectificar esos 6vac a 6vcc( quitando la caida de tension ) y luego conectar el regulador con la  tension que necesite para el circuito de 3-5 vcc con un  7803,  7805 y a la salida conectar el circuito de sonido. creo que asi funcionara no???.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2012)

deberia funcionar...te paso un esquemita que encontre por ahi

jeje

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=t...=1536&h=1280&ei=utgiT4WJJpPMtgfP0KWiCw&zoom=1


----------



## overs (Ene 27, 2012)

Acabo de probar el circuito y funciona,  pero no para lo que quiero hacer no vale ya que siempre tiene que estar alimantado el circuito y en el zumbador que quiero quitar  solo hay tension cuundo  se pulsa el boton de la placa central. para poder aumenta el sonido de saluda tendria que poner algun tipo de amplificador, he mirado pero no se cual es mejor, ademas me gustaria que fuera de diseño reducido, o los menos componenetes posibles, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2012)

Yo también quiero una chancha, 20 chanchitos y la fábrica de hacer chorizos...peeero

a veces se complica

O funcional o reducido
O funcional o barato


sino te sirve donde está la alimentación ingeniátelas para hacer que suene siempre que le llegue alimentación...es decir, eliminando el reset y manejandolo directamente con la Vcc


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

si es de un portero electrico,la mayoria anda en los 12 volt a 18 volt alterna,
lo mas facil es quitar la chichara y poner un buzer con oscilador y una r limitadora y listo 
ya suena mas agradable





si queres sonido ding dong ya ay que fabricar una placa,con el ht2811 o el rato80 ,ese ic trabaja en los 3 volt y para activarlo se puede poner un diodo y una r de 15k desde el pulsador donde regresa la alterna hacia la pata uno del ht2811 ,tambien se puede colocar un capacitor de .22µ despues del diodo para rectificar un poco la alterna





fuente http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/timbredd/index.htm



mas simple ????
el buzer ,el pulsador y un trafo de 220v 6v


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 27, 2012)

Mirá, hay una manera simple de aplicar música cuando suene el zumbador. Pero necesitarás ingenio para hacerlo.
Comprá una tarjeta musical, de las que se envían en Navidad, por ejemplo. hay con variedad de melodías.
rectificás la tensión que debería ir al zumbador, alimentas el circuito que sacás de la tarjeta, seguilo con un pequeño amplificador y un parlantito. Bueno, como te dije, necesitás un poco de ingenio. Ah, desconectás el zumbador.
Suerte.


----------



## overs (Ene 28, 2012)

me podeis decir algun tipo de amplificador para un pequeño circuito de este tipo, ya que tengo por aqui uno pero suena poco, se alimenta con dos pequeñas pilas de 1,5v.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

lm386                      ,


----------



## overs (Ene 28, 2012)

Pero podre alimentarlo con el voltaje que alimenta ahora el zumbador por que creo que son 6vac que al rectificar me kedara entoro a los 5vcc no   ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

si se puede                        ,


----------



## overs (Ene 28, 2012)

he visto que hay otros que funcionan con transistrores, cules son mejores o cual me dan mas amplificacion.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

cualquiera es mejor,depende de si lo quieras hacer fácil o difícil,mas facil con el lm386 ,tambien funciona bien con los dos transistores tal cual esta en el esquema del ht2811,si busca la hoja de datos del ic,ay esta todo bien explicado


----------

